# Those of you that built a Garage with living space above it.



## Yoopers (Jan 30, 2012)

I am working out budgets for building our home. I will be doing all of the work myself. Except for the cement work which will be done by a friend.

I am trying to get a ball park number on what it will cost for materials If we go the route of building a Garage with the home above it. Think barn style garage.

We would be building it as a two bedroom one bath and in the future would like to build a home and have this available for rent or from friends and family that visit. But until that time the family would be living in it.

Anyway I am sure that someone has done one of these builds recently. 

Just trying to get a cost comparison between going this Garage route or going straight into building the home and then adding a standard garage or pole building later.

Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Make sure code provisions don't add unexpected costs.


----------



## richmond1273 (Oct 4, 2011)

the main thing with building a residence above a garage is that there needs to be a t least a 1 hr fire rating between the 2 areas. walls are pretty easy, 2x4 wall insulated with drywall on both sides covers that. the floor assembly should be covered as long as you insulate it and have a drywall ceiling in the garage. don't forget any doors between the 2 will have to be fire rated but a full steel door with no glass will do it. just make sure that the living area is air tight to the garage area. you don't want any carbon monoxide getting into your living area.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Some of the more annoying states have "occupancy" inspections and may not allow you to legally live in a garage.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

It will depend on size, of course, the larger you go, the cheaper the garage space gets......but my guess is something around 30-40/sqft for just materials, assuming the garage is basically unfinished, and you don't go for granite countertops and such in the living space above.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I am guessing 60-65 just did it up in MA. 30x30
You will need 2 exits and one will need to be on the exterior of the garage. as well as fire code 5/8 on the garage and a fire door (solid core wood will also work) for a rated door it will need to have a closer,threshold and weather stripping.
Don't forget about heat and A/C as well as where your drains go they to will need tobe encased for a fire rating.

Steve


----------



## Yoopers (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I have checked codes and so on those should not be an issue for this type of build in my area. You guys are right about the drywall and fire doors. 

I was hoping that someone has built one of these kits. They are fairly common at least in my area I have seen them and I know most of the major lumber yards have kits / plans for them. I guess I can have them bid out materials for me to get a cost. But I assume there will still be extra's not in the bid. 

I did check out the country plan designs site. Defiantly helpful as well.


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Pipersfarm (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't built my shop yet, but my advise would be to do so if possible. I've been living in my house under construction since last summer, and the longer I live here the slower the finishing work goes. I'm losing all of my indoor workspace as I finish rooms, and can't even run the table saw inside anymore! 

2 cents, 
Joshua


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

we had a 40x50 pole barn built that is 20 ft high. We added a 800 square foot apartment on the top floor. The barn was done by a local company for $30k. We finished the apartment by ourselves with the exception of the heating & air and the dry wall work. It is actually two stories. Upstairs two bedrooms, big living room, and nice kitchen. Downstairs laundry room, full bathroom, and some storage. We spent about $35k....8k of that was the heating and cooling unit.


----------

